# New hard Maple Workbench Finished



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Just finished my new workbench. It is 2 1/8 by 28 by 78. The top is finished with boiled linseed oil and the bottom with an equal mix of BLO/mineral spirits/poly. I have left the right side open for the possible addition of a vise. At present I have the leg vise and a Lee Valley surface vise. Maybe down the road I will add another vise. A fun build and certainly worth doing for serious woodworking. I have some build pics if anyone is interested.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ent.php?attachmentid=62584&stc=1&d=1371950226


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job Dennis looking good


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

denniswoody said:


> Just finished my new workbench. It is 2 1/8 by 28 by 78. The top is finished with boiled linseed oil and the bottom with an equal mix of BLO/mineral spirits/poly. I have left the right side open for the possible addition of a vise. At present I have the leg vise and a Lee Valley surface vise. Maybe down the road I will add another vise. A fun build and certainly worth doing for serious woodworking. I have some build pics if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ent.php?attachmentid=62584&stc=1&d=1371950226


I'm interested in seeing the build photos!

Very good job!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good job, Dennis.

I would be afraid to leave it out in the weather in the car port..


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice work Dennis.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice Dennis.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great and a very nice job.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

It really looks great. It looks like a screw jack on the right to tighten against pins? That is something I could easily do on my bench to hold material. Looks easy to build, set up, and when done it is gone. First time I have noticed that idea.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent! I noted the lack of overhang on the leading edge of the top...it would have interfered with the vice clamping function...good catch, Dennis!
I'm sure I'd have just included the lip then realized my screw up (no pun intended) after the fact.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

david_de said:


> It really looks great. It looks like a screw jack on the right to tighten against pins? That is something I could easily do on my bench to hold material. Looks easy to build, set up, and when done it is gone. First time I have noticed that idea.


It's a surface vise available from Lee Valley. I was going to add a more traditional vise on the end but I thought this was worth a try. Not super expensive so if it doesn't work out perfectly it won't be a big loss as it will definitely work for a lot of applications.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Excellent! I noted the lack of overhang on the leading edge of the top...it would have interfered with the vice clamping function...good catch, Dennis!
> I'm sure I'd have just included the lip then realized my screw up (no pun intended) after the fact.


I researched this bench up, down and sideways. The leg vise just appealed to me. It has tremendous clamping pressure. The drawback is it tends to "rack" as it opens. There are some solutions to this which I will explore if the binding becomes a problem.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> I'm interested in seeing the build photos!
> 
> Very good job!!!


Thanks for the kind words everyone. I will post some build pics when I get a moment.


----------

